# The Royal



## jminion1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Fly out tomorrow morning for Kansas City, if anyone is going stop by spc 910 and visit. Will be cooking with DrBBQ and drinking too much.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

good luck in the SuperBowl of BBQ!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2005)

Jim, stay out of that "drinking pen". The "doctor" is a bad influence. Good medicine...bad influence. :grin:  :grin: GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 27, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Fly out tomorrow morning for Kansas City, if anyone is going stop by spc 910 and visit. Will be cooking with DrBBQ and drinking too much.
> Jim



Oh baby...do I smell another "_*live*_" podcast??? =D>    =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2005)

Keeping up with the Basso's


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

Good Luck.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Have a great time Jim.  Tell Chris Chappel of Dizzy pig I said hey.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 27, 2005)

Incase you didn't know...a little history and what happens from the AR website:



*About the BBQ


The first American Royal Barbecue was held in 1980. The original rules mandated the contestants had to cook at least 10 pounds of beef, pork or lamb. "Judges were asked to consider the entries on a scale of 10 ("Super Excellent") to 1 ("Not For Me!"). Psychiatrist Rich Davis was thinking about giving up his medical practice in favor of marketing his own "KC Masterpiece" barbecue sauce. The judges thought that was a fine idea, and awarded him first prize."



The American Royal Barbecue is the opening event of the American Royal, and the season finale for the competitive circuit. Spreading over 20 acres in Kansas Cityâ€™s historic Stockyards District, and with over 500 teams competing in four culinary contests, The Royal is the largest barbecue contest in the world. Combine this with a barbecue related trade expo, and this two-day food festival is truly the â€œWorld Series of Barbecueâ€*


----------



## Griff (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck Jim.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2005)

Kick butt Jim !
Check in here when you can.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck Jim.  Tell Dr. BBQ this is his chance to prove he's better than Paul Kirk! :grin: 

Anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Good luck Jim.  Tell Dr. BBQ this is his chance to prove he's better than Paul Kirk! :grin:
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on that?




 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope you do well!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 27, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Fly out tomorrow morning for Kansas City, if anyone is going stop by spc 910 and visit. Will be cooking with DrBBQ and drinking too much.
> Jim



I hope you will also be going to the bathroom way too much then too! (Otherwise you may explode! ) Do well!


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 29, 2005)

Jim,

Say: "One Cuervo for Jack and one Cuervo for me".

Good Luck and Good Q!  



Jack


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 8, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Good luck Jim.  Tell Dr. BBQ this is his chance to prove he's better than Paul Kirk! :grin:
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on that?



Yeah i do!
Didn't happen :grin:  :grin:  =D>


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 8, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Greg are you coming to the Carolina Q cup at the end of the month ??

October 28-29, 2005
Carolina Q Cup & Folk Art Festival
State Farmer's Market in Columbia, SC
SC Department of Agriculture
Box 11280
Columbia, SC 29211
Contact: Roy Copelan 803-734-2200


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2005)

Who cares about Greg... I might be there. :happyd:


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Who cares about Greg... I might be there. :happyd:




Hey I will be happy to see anybody , with my crazy work sechedule with my weekes off I have to pick and choose which contest I can go to , at the beginiing of next year I will have to do the schedule so I can make more contest if not to judge then maybe yall the do compete would not mind some help??


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2005)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not signed up... I might just show up and start cooking with someones team. :lmao:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2005)

Comp Basher! :grin:


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Comp Basher! :grin:


I might be 'crashing', but I'm not 'bashing'. :happyd:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2005)

That's what I meant.  Damn brain's not working too well today! :grin: 

Kind of like the Dome of Silence thing!


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 8, 2005)

Come on  in Finney.  You're always welcome to cook with us.  Hell, you can even put that Super Gazpacho into the game.  Morgan is planning on making the trip.

In fact anybody on the board who wants to join in or generally get in the way is welcome to come aboard.   

We will cook Good Q in Columbia!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Come on  in Finney.  You're always welcome to cook with us.  Hell, you can even put that Super Gazpacho into the game.  Morgan is planning on making the trip.
> 
> In fact anybody on the board who wants to join in or generally get in the way is welcome to come aboard.
> 
> ...


Might just take you up on that Jack.  Be happy to do the Gazpacho if you want.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 8, 2005)

If I want!!!! What are you crazy man...It's a proven winner. 
 #-o  #-o  #-o


Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2005)

oh great Jack, now everyone's coming, and Finney is the Kiss of Death in the main event!


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh great Jack, now everyone's coming, and Finney is the Kiss of Death in the main event!



We'll work the heck out of him Friday night, and feed him an extra quantity of adult beverages.   He'll be whipped and ready for sleepy time semi-early.  We'll bribe the front desk to screw up his wake up call and cruise right through the morning.  By the time he figures it out it'll be too late.   =D>  =D>  

Plans for success can include a calculated deception on occassion. 

Jack


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh great Jack, now everyone's coming, and Finney is the Kiss of Death in the main event!


I thought we all determined it was you. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim that is what Finney told me too!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 9, 2005)

Bastards.

You wanna see my 6th place ribbon?


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bastards.
> 
> You wanna see my 6th place ribbon?



Heck I would  just be happy to tatse the Q that got ya that !!


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim that is what Finney told me too!  8-[[/quote:34k7jaf4]
Woody told me.

All I remember was that you guys said mine was the best out of the three of ours.
If mine was crap... yours was crappier. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't thing any of them were crappy.  All were good to me.  But we were stuck with selecting just one, the one we all agreed was the best of the bunch. A TEAM decision.  We entered the comp as a team.  All had equal input in all decisions and I don't remember any disagreements.

Did the team make some errors in judgement?  I don't think so. We did what we all thought was best based on our knowledge at the time and the product we had to work with.  Hind sight, I think we would all agree that we would do some things differently, based on what we have learned since then.  To me, that is part of the fun, learning and improving. 

It would have been interesting to see how each Q would have done if we could have turned in all 3.

If anybody had crappy Q, it was mine.  It tasted like chicken!   :ack:  :ack:  Somehow I managed to change the whole molecular structure of my pork butt!!  I swear I saw some wings starting to form on the sides.   :eep:


----------

